# Fender releases Eric Clapton sig amp line......"Slow Hand Made"



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.fender.com/products/clapton#


Check these out.

I'm sure they WON'T be cheap (what Fender amp is) but I'd LOVE to run my Les Paul (and Strat for what it's worth) through any one of these 3 amps.


largetongue


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

MSRP on the vribo is 1400The 57 reissue is listed at 1300. Street price on the 57 is 999, so probably 1100 for that vibro. $$$$


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The amps look cool, but I won't be buying one. It's nice to see Eric has finally made it to the barber shop though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

blam said:


> MSRP on the vribo is 1400The 57 reissue is listed at 1300. Street price on the 57 is 999, so probably 1100 for that vibro. $$$$


Not sure you got the right prices...

Champ is retail at 1399$....tremolux at 2799$ and big one at 4199$...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I REALLY got excited about the Tremolux til I saw that $2,799 price tag. Even factoring in street price, it'll still be $1,999 probably. No thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe give this one a year or so and see where they land in the used market. I assume they are full production and not a limited edition run


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Them are some booteek prices.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

al3d said:


> Not sure you got the right prices...
> 
> Champ is retail at 1399$....tremolux at 2799$ and big one at 4199$...


sorry, i meant the vibro champ. the little EC 5 watter


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I REALLY got excited about the Tremolux til I saw that $2,799 price tag. Even factoring in street price, it'll still be $1,999 probably. No thanks.


Me too.
....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think i'd rather have a swart for those prices.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Slap on two letters (E & C) and price it whatever you want, or so it seems.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Not inexpensive, but at least they are using good ingredients (i.e. Mercury Mag transformers, pine cabs, etc)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd much rather have this signature amp!

http://www.marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=1987XPW&pageNumber=1


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I'd much rather have this signature amp!
> 
> http://www.marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=1987XPW&pageNumber=1


Now that's badass! I love it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Now that's badass! I love it!


I dont even want to guess on what that one will be priced at


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

blam said:


> I think i'd rather have a swart for those prices.


i think i'm gonna agree with this. it seems like it's gonna be a cool amp. but man oh man! if i'm gonna spend that kinda dough, i definitely want a swart. .


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> hollowbody said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's badass! I love it!
> ...


Limited to 50 worldwide


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Limited to 50 worldwide


Ouch, maybe I should stick to over-the-counter amps?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

By the Picts on the Site..this amp is made in Mexico....so kinda expensive for NOT a US made Amp...


----------



## Darwin (Jun 7, 2010)

al3d said:


> By the Picts on the Site..this amp is made in Mexico....so kinda expensive for NOT a US made Amp...


The site clearly says handmade in the USA, so most likely just cheap immigrant labor - no different from a lot of stuff really.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't want to turn this thread into a pissing match or whatever, but IMHO, nowadays Made in the USA doesn't mean it's better than Made in China. if you think about it, who is going to work harder? someone who is working for scraps to feed their family in China, or a replaceable American living in a nice house eating healthy (or fast food to their heart's content) 

sure you get some shady stuff from China, there's no doubt, but not everything made over there is crap.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Darwin said:


> The site clearly says handmade in the USA, so most likely just cheap immigrant labor - no different from a lot of stuff really.


yeah...but handmade in USA does'nt mean much now....the Van Halen amps are labled MADE IN USA..but are actually MADE in Mexico...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Isn't Mexico a part of the USA?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Isn't Mexico a part of the USA?


Depends on your POV. For the Drug Lords of Mexico, the USA is part of Mexico, their best customers.


----------



## Darwin (Jun 7, 2010)

blam said:


> I don't want to turn this thread into a pissing match or whatever, but IMHO, nowadays Made in the USA doesn't mean it's better than Made in China. if you think about it, who is going to work harder? someone who is working for scraps to feed their family in China, or a replaceable American living in a nice house eating healthy (or fast food to their heart's content)
> 
> sure you get some shady stuff from China, there's no doubt, but not everything made over there is crap.


It's ultimately up to the manufacturer because yes, as you say, there are some very good and very sophisticated products coming from China. The manufacturer knows exactly what it's doing - it provides the specs, it chooses and knows which materials are going into the product, etc. Our collective anger against crappy or dangerous Chinese-made products should be directed at the companies who allow it to happen in the first place.

Back on topic, these amps look great. Would love to have one, but also have a really hard time trying to justify the cost.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There must be enough well off Fender Custom Shop EC Sig Strat owners out there in the world who'll be glad to pull the trigger on an EC Twinolux.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Guarateed there will be buyers for these amps.

At those prices, you'd think that they'd be a limited run to increase the cache.
Being a regular production run, how many will they unload?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Guarateed there will be buyers for these amps.
> 
> At those prices, you'd think that they'd be a limited run to increase the cache.
> Being a regular production run, how many will they unload?



Oh yeah ~ folks will buy them. Like Buddy Guy who can afford it, lol. He seems to like them.

Not sure how many they will sell.

Gimmie a my Les Paul and a Bluesbreaker combo anyday if I wanna cop Clapton's licks


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

al3d said:


> By the Picts on the Site..this amp is made in Mexico....so kinda expensive for NOT a US made Amp...


So you saw some brown people in the photos and just assumed that means it's made in Mexico? Wow man, wow.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Isn't Mexico a part of the USA?


And isn't the USA part of China? 9kkhhd


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Darwin said:


> al3d said:
> 
> 
> > By the Picts on the Site..this amp is made in Mexico....so kinda expensive for NOT a US made Amp...
> ...


From what I understand, as long as one part of the amp is "Handmade In the USA" they can make that claim in their adverts.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> And isn't the USA part of China?
> 9kkhhd


seeing as how the us used american soil as collateral for a chinese bailout loan, maybe partly. kqoct
if china ever calls in their marker part of the states might become the people's republic of chinamerica. hahahaha


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> From what I understand, as long as one part of the amp is "Handmade In the USA" they can make that claim in their adverts.


True..like Most Strats are now actually made in Mexico..even some custom ones..and just assembled in Corona. Was told by a rep that the plant in Mexico is actually better now...who knew..


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's an interview and a demo of the amps

[video]http://www.premierguitar.com/Video/20111005/1652/Fender_Eric_Clapton_EC_Vibro_Champ_EC_Tremolux_and _EC_Twinolux_Amp_Demos.aspx[/video]


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Yikes. I love the tones, but those things are about double what I would hope to pay. I do look forward to trying these out in the local l & m, but can't imagine shelling out for one.


----------

